# DUDA Conexion 2 Subwoofers SVC a un Amplificador Monoaural



## SonyXploD (Abr 2, 2012)

Bueno recien compre un amplificador SonyXploD XM-GTR3301D para destacar mi nombre 

Bueno el problema que estoy teniendo es que no estoy seguro del todo la manera de conectar los 2 subs.

ya que segun su manual el  a 14.4v tiene un rendimiento de 330wrms a 4ohm y 600wrms 2ohm. 
pero como notaran en la foto cuenta con 4 salidas 2 positivas 2 negativas, en otros amplificadores monoblock solo habia visto 1 unico par de salidas y este amplificador trae 2. 
entonces yo lo que deseo es conectar mis subs a 2ohm para poder sacarle mayor potencia al amplificador, pero visto que tiene 2 pares de salidas y en ningun lado del manual especifica un modo bridge ni nada por el estilo, no se en cual de los 2 canales conectar. 

aqui tambien pueden ver un poco
http://www.sony-asia.com/product/xm-gtr3301d
y aqui el link del manual 
http://download.sony-asia.com/consumer/IM/4150545311.pdf
estuve conectando en paralelo los 2 subs a 1 solo canal y a mi oido parece sonar igual que si conectara 1 sub a cada canal . 

en el manual dice que da 330wrmsX1 4ohm 600wrmsX1 2ohm -- pero si trae 2 canales esto quiere decir que a cualquiera de los 2 canales que conecte a 2ohm estaria rindiendo a 600rms? 

o si conecto 1 sub a cada salida estaria rindiendo 330wrms por cada salida? o se divien los 330wrms entre esas 2 ?  

un ayudita porfavor.
saludos


----------



## alejandro electronica (Abr 2, 2012)

Buenas.
En total esta potencia tiene unos 691,2 Wrms, por lo que si son dos canales la potencia seria de 345,6 Wrms por canal (sin contar ningun tipo de impedancia en estos datos).

Saludos


----------



## SonyXploD (Abr 2, 2012)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> En total esta potencia tiene unos 691,2 Wrms, por lo que si son dos canales la potencia seria de 345,6 Wrms por canal (sin contar ningun tipo de impedancia en estos datos).
> 
> Saludos



Entiendo. Es decir que conecte ambos subs a 1 canal o conecte 1 a cada uno tendre la misma potencia?


----------



## alejandro electronica (Abr 2, 2012)

Buenas. 
Depende mi punto de vista seria mejor que conectes cada sub a un canal. Ahora si lo queres puntear al amp fijate si se banca 2 ohms de salida, muchos cuando les haces puente se banca hasta 4 ohms y de ahi para arriba.

Saludos


----------



## SonyXploD (Abr 2, 2012)

La manera de puentearlo seria tomo un positivo cualquiera con el negativo del otro canal?... Aun sigo sin entender eso de 600rms x 1 2ohm si cuando conecto asi suena igual a como si conectara 1 sub a cada canal. Gracias x tu ayuda


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 2, 2012)

El amplificador tiene las 2 salidas como únicas. Así que da igual si conectas los 2 a una terminal sola o un woofer a cada una*. Por lo tanto el amplificador es monofónico.

Lo que no veo es la impedancia de tus subgraves. Si son de bobina sencilla a 4 Ohms cada uno solo basta con poner los 2 woofers en *paralelo* en la forma de conexión más cómoda que te parezca antes mencionada(*).

Saludos!


----------



## SonyXploD (Abr 2, 2012)

Gracias ya aclare mis dudas, si efectivamente mis 2 subs son svc 4ohm 200rns-400rms max que le quedan como anillo al dedo a ese amplli gracias


----------

